# Help removing tannins from wood



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Besides using carbon and water changes does anyone have any recommendations to help remove tannins leaching from wood already in a tank? I soaked it for two days prior to placement, but very small tank and very big mopani wood. Before removing it, I'd rather just wait it out and live with it. Just wondering if anyone has another recommendation to help. Thanks


----------



## xtevo (Sep 9, 2011)

aquaman555 said:


> Besides using carbon and water changes does anyone have any recommendations to help remove tannins leaching from wood already in a tank? I soaked it for two days prior to placement, but very small tank and very big mopani wood. Before removing it, I'd rather just wait it out and live with it. Just wondering if anyone has another recommendation to help. Thanks


Just put Seachem Purigen in your external filter, link here. It can easily solves your problem, and makes your water crystal clear.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks man gonna give that a shot, hopefully I can find it in town. Do you think just setting the mesh bag under the flow will help? It's a small internal filter in there.


----------



## xtevo (Sep 9, 2011)

aquaman555 said:


> Thanks man gonna give that a shot, hopefully I can find it in town. Do you think just setting the mesh bag under the flow will help? It's a small internal filter in there.


Noprob.  Well, that's a good question, to be honest, never tried taking it directly in the water, could work...


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

That is y I always boil my wood before putting it in my tank.


----------



## petsmartpro (Jul 17, 2006)

just like elrodg said, boil your wood (no dirty pun intended) for 45 minutes completely semurged then dry it out, and your good to go, better then waiting it out, it can take quite a while to go through the waiting process, and there isnt a need of extra cost to buy and chemicals to help speed a process....


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea I know about the boiling method, too late for that. It keeps getting better, but might try Purigen if I can find it locally to try and speed it up, but that might not work out great if not put in the filter. It's a really big piece of wood for a 2.5g tank so I believe that is why it is so noticeable and dark.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Well depending on the wood type will tell you how far you need to take it. Never use cedar or cypress. Your water will be permanently yellow or brown. Although I did this one guy who uses cypress knees in his tank.


----------



## jlramir5 (Aug 29, 2011)

boil it before putting in tank


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 18, 2007)

Seachem Purigen works great, like the previous poster said. I think that with a combination of water changes it will clear up eventually. I always put the mesh bags in my filter...be they cannister or HOB. I would say it would technically work as you describe but it wouldnt be the most efficient.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

jasa73 said:


> Seachem Purigen works great, like the previous poster said. I think that with a combination of water changes it will clear up eventually. I always put the mesh bags in my filter...be they cannister or HOB. I would say it would technically work as you describe but it wouldnt be the most efficient.


Haven't found any in town, but its clearing up good on its own with water changes.


----------

